# Xcom 2



## Alok (May 30, 2015)

*And XCOM 2 officially announces* 
*cdn3.dualshockers.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/XCOM-2-logo-static-670x377.jpg


*Developed by Firaxis Games, XCOM 2 transports players 20 years into the future, where humanity lost the war against the alien threat that has established a new world order. The secret paramilitary organization known as XCOM is largely forgotten, and must strike back to reclaim control of Earth and free mankind from the aliens’ rule. XCOM 2 is currently scheduled for release in November 2015. The game will also be coming to Mac and Linux via Feral Interactive.
In XCOM 2, the roles have been reversed, and XCOM is now the invading force. They are hampered by limited resources and must constantly evade the alien threat in their new mobile headquarters. Players must use a combination of firepower and stealth-like tactics to help XCOM recruit soldiers and build a resistance network, while attempting to expose the evil alien agenda and save humanity. XCOM 2 will introduce gameplay features such as procedurally-generated levels, which will make each experience unique to the player, as well as offer a much deeper level of modding support. Additionally, XCOM 2 will offer a variety of new content including five updated soldier classes, increased soldier customization, more alien and enemy types, evolved tactical combat and more.
“Firaxis proved they could reimagine a beloved franchise with XCOM: Enemy Unknown, a Game of the Year award-winning title,” said Christoph Hartmann, president of 2K. “With XCOM 2, the team is breathing new life into the series by adding an epic narrative and challenging players to overcome near impossible odds.”
“The feedback from the passionate XCOM community played an important role in the development of XCOM 2, driving us to push the visual, gameplay and replayability boundaries of what a strategy game can be,” said Jake Solomon, creative director of XCOM 2 at Firaxis Games. “We’re thrilled to implement long-time fan requested features such as procedural levels and modding support, as well as adding more of what makes XCOM great like new aliens, enemies and soldier classes.”
For more information about XCOM 2, visit IGN.com, where the game is featured as the IGN First title for the month of June. In the coming weeks, IGN will reveal exclusive details about XCOM 2, including gameplay impressions, in-depth analysis of alien and enemy types, new soldier classes and combat tactics, story-focused insights and more.
XCOM 2 will be available for PC and is currently scheduled for release in November 2015. XCOM 2 is not yet rated by the ESRB. For more information on XCOM 2, please visit XCOM 2, become a fan on XCOM| Facebook, follow the game on XCOM (@XCOM) | Twitter using the hashtag #XCOM2 or subscribe to XCOM - YouTube.*



			
				Hacked Teaser said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source : 
*www.reddit.com/r/Xcom/comments/3836ic/reclaim_the_earth_in_xcom_2_this_november/
Commanders! It looks like the second invasion may be beginning... : Xcom____(Reddit)


The Enigma of 2K?s ?Advent? Teaser Site Has Been Cracked: it?s a New XCOM Game | DualShockers

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Alok (Jun 1, 2015)

As teased in the past few days with the Advent site, today 2K Games officially announced with a press release XCOM 2, sequel to the critically acclaimed XCOM: Enemy Unknown, and successor to the classic XCOM series.

The game will be released in November for PC, and it will be developed by Firaxis Games like its predecesorr. It’s twenty years into the future, after humanity actually lost the war against the aliens.

Feral Interactive will develop a port for Mac and Linux, but no console version has been announced. Feral Interactive is well known for its ports for Mac and more recently for Linux, and they also worked on XCOM: Enemy Unknown.

“In XCOM 2, the roles have been reversed, and XCOM is now the invading force. They are hampered by limited resources and must constantly evade the alien threat in their new mobile headquarters. Players must use a combination of firepower and stealth-like tactics to help XCOM recruit soldiers and build a resistance network, while attempting to expose the evil alien agenda and save humanity. XCOM 2 will introduce gameplay features such as procedurally-generated levels, which will make each experience unique to the player, as well as offer a much deeper level of modding support. Additionally, XCOM 2 will offer a variety of new content including five updated soldier classes, increased soldier customization, more alien and enemy types, evolved tactical combat”
2K Games President Christoph Hartmann accompanied the press release with a comment:

“Firaxis proved they could reimagine a beloved franchise with XCOM: Enemy Unknown, a Game of the Year award-winning title. With XCOM 2, the team is breathing new life into the series by adding an epic narrative and challenging players to overcome near impossible odds.”
Creative Director Jake Solomon also promised that the game will be solidly based on feedback from the fans received after the first game:

“The feedback from the passionate XCOM community played an important role in the development of XCOM 2, driving us to push the visual, gameplay and replayability boundaries of what a strategy game can be. We’re thrilled to implement long-time fan requested features such as procedural levels and modding support, as well as adding more of what makes XCOM great like new aliens, enemies and soldier classes.”
Together with the announcement, we got a piece of artwork (the first in the gallery), and a few announcement screenshots, which you can see below.



Spoiler



*cdn3.dualshockers.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/XCOM-2-logo-static-670x377.jpg
*cdn4.dualshockers.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/2KGMKT_XCOM2_Art_Announce.jpg
*cdn4.dualshockers.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/2KGMKT_XCOM2_Screenshot_Sectoid.jpg*cdn3.dualshockers.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/2KGMKT_XCOM2_Screenshot_Ranger-Target-HUD.jpg
*cdn3.dualshockers.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/2KGMKT_XCOM2_Screenshot_ADVENT-Trooper.jpg
*cdn3.dualshockers.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/2KGMKT_XCOM2_Screenshot_ADVENT-Captain.jpg




I'm sold


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 1, 2015)

This year is turning out great for PC gaming.


----------



## 007 (Jun 1, 2015)

"Welcome back, Commander!"


----------



## Alok (Jun 2, 2015)

This will be PC exclusive 

And I'm in love with snake aliens in the trailer 


*xcom.com/cdn/siteimages/overview/05_x2_screens_overview_thm.jpg


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 2, 2015)

Finally

now we can kill aliens with KATANA


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

First XCOM 2 Gameplay Footage - IGN Live: E3 2015 - IGN Video


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

Well well well look what we have here. The savior of PC Master Race.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2015)

Modding is back on the table with this game.
*XCOM will be moddable*


----------



## Alok (Jun 19, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Modding is back on the table with this game.
> *XCOM will be moddable*



such a treat 

they'll convert snake alien to dragon


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2015)

Alok said:


> such a treat
> 
> they'll convert snake alien to dragon



Why convert when you can build a new one. Their SDK for modding is pretty good as per their interviews.


----------



## 007 (Jun 26, 2015)

Awesomeness.


----------



## Alok (Jun 26, 2015)

That snake is lethal


----------



## gameranand (Jun 26, 2015)

Alok said:


> That snake is lethal



Your ranger as well


----------



## 007 (Aug 18, 2015)

XCOM 2 Interview - How does the base building work? (Gamescom 2015)


----------



## 007 (Aug 28, 2015)

XCOM 2 delayed to Feb 5, 2016.


----------



## 007 (Sep 11, 2015)

XCOM 2 is now available for pre-purchase on Steam. Looking at the Australian price (USD $90) for the game, all that I wanna say is God bless Indian retail regional pricing.

Pre-purchase offer: RESISTANCE WARRIOR PACK 
Customize your squad of resistance fighters with bonus outfits, headgear, and custom facial war paint. Instantly unlock a survivor of the old war as a recruit in your barracks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2015)

007 said:


> XCOM 2 is now available for pre-purchase on Steam. Looking at the Australian price (USD $90) for the game, *all that I wanna say is God bless Indian retail regional pricing.
> *
> Pre-purchase offer: RESISTANCE WARRIOR PACK
> Customize your squad of resistance fighters with bonus outfits, headgear, and custom facial war paint. Instantly unlock a survivor of the old war as a recruit in your barracks.


Indeed Great Indian Retail Pricing...


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 11, 2015)

007 said:


> XCOM 2 is now available for pre-purchase on Steam. Looking at the Australian price (USD $90) for the game, all that I wanna say is God bless Indian retail regional pricing.
> 
> Pre-purchase offer: RESISTANCE WARRIOR PACK
> Customize your squad of resistance fighters with bonus outfits, headgear, and custom facial war paint. Instantly unlock a survivor of the old war as a recruit in your barracks.



I'm hoping steam also uses the same price as that of retail after they implemented INR. Don't f**k up like GMG (Xcom 2 price: ₹4199)


----------



## 007 (Sep 11, 2015)

alienempire said:


> I'm hoping steam also uses the same price as that of retail after they implemented INR. Don't f**k up like GMG (Xcom 2 price: ₹4199)


Haha yeah, noticed that 4199 . I guess it can happen for titles that  launch on Steam after INR becomes live. Otherwise, wouldn't it be  a headache for all devs/publishers to update all the existing Steam packages where Indian regional cuts are applicable?


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 18, 2015)

More info on XCOM 2's freaky new enemies the 'Faceless'


----------



## Alok (Nov 28, 2015)

some new maps :


Spoiler



*static2.gamespot.com/uploads/scale_super/1179/11799911/2971784-1.jpg
*static2.gamespot.com/uploads/scale_super/1179/11799911/2971783-8.jpg
*static2.gamespot.com/uploads/scale_super/1179/11799911/2971786-4.jpg
*static2.gamespot.com/uploads/scale_super/1179/11799911/2971787-5.jpg
*static2.gamespot.com/uploads/scale_super/1179/11799911/2971788-6.jpg
*static2.gamespot.com/uploads/scale_super/1179/11799911/2971789-7.jpg
*static2.gamespot.com/uploads/scale_super/1179/11799911/2971790-twn_lg_townhomes_01.jpg


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 10, 2015)

​


----------



## Alok (Dec 10, 2015)

^ you beat me to post this 

heper excited after watching this vid  Instant buy for me.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 10, 2015)

what kind of game is Xcom ? never played
Is it like Divinity Original Sin


----------



## Alok (Dec 10, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> what kind of game is Xcom ? never played
> Is it like Divinity Original Sin



Alien vs Us  its turn based but its different and combat is more intense. Start with Xcom : Enemy Unknown.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 10, 2015)

which platform do you play it at ? Android or PC ?


----------



## Alok (Dec 10, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> which platform do you play it at ? Android or PC ?



Only on PC.

- - - Updated - - -

*guys look what i just noticed. In xcom 2 timeline India is New India with larger boundary , you know what I mean *   

*oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/stg.ign.com/2015/12/XCOM2_Strategy_Guerrilla-Ops-Select.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 10, 2015)

I guarentee this will be banned in pakistan.. lol


----------



## snap (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 11, 2015)

^^Merging that disaster of a country to India is actually scarier than the Alien invasion.

- - - Updated - - -

*Minimum and recommended PC specs for XCOM 2 released*

Minimum:

OS: Windows7, 64-bit
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E4700 2.6 GHz or AMD Phenom 9950 Quad Core 2.6 GHz
Memory: 4 GB RAM
Graphics: 1GB ATI Radeon HD 5770, 1GB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 or better
DirectX: Version 11
Storage: 45 GB available space
Sound Card: DirectX compatible sound card
Additional Notes: Initial installation requires one-time Internet connection for Steam authentication; software installations required (included with the game) include Steam Client, Microsoft Visual C++2012 and 2013 Runtime Libraries and Microsoft DirectX.

Recommended:

OS: Windows 7, 64-bit
Processor: 3GHz Quad Core
Memory: 8 GB RAM
Graphics: 2GB ATI Radeon HD 7970, 2GB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 or better
Storage: 45 GB available space
Sound Card: DirectX compatible sound card


----------



## Alok (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## 007 (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 16, 2015)

COmpleted Xcom Enemy Unknown.. Now I realised I should have started with Enemy Within .. fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 16, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> COmpleted Xcom Enemy Unknown.. Now I realised I should have started with Enemy Within .. fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



On which difficulty?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 16, 2015)

Normal, im too much of a pussy to try anything more.. The ending fight was hard .. Ill miss col. clarke, the hero that we needed


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 16, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Normal, im too much of a pussy to try anything more.. The ending fight was hard .. Ill miss col. clarke, the hero that we needed



The game is true gold on impossible difficulty


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 16, 2015)

No, the game is impossible on impossible difficulty :X Limiting the savegame to one save in total is some masochism****

Cant imagine how people would kill 3 ethereals in the end at impossible difficutly.. maybe with multiple mind controls its possible


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 16, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> No, the game is impossible on impossible difficulty :X Limiting the savegame to one save in total is some masochism****
> 
> Cant imagine how people would kill 3 ethereals in the end at impossible difficutly.. maybe with multiple mind controls its possible



Don't play with Ironman mode ON. Just keep saving at every turn and delete the old saves since there is a bug if it exceeds 100 savefiles.


----------



## Alok (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2016)

Holy fk, take the worst most annoying ass part of the cyberdisk and the most annoying part of the crysalid and merge them together to get this ****ing ball of death


----------



## Alok (Jan 7, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Holy fk, take the worst most annoying ass part of the cyberdisk and the most annoying part of the crysalid and merge them together to get this ****ing ball of death



I'm sure this will have insane HP


----------



## 007 (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Bhargav (Jan 11, 2016)

007 said:


>



thanks for sharing Mr. Bond


----------



## Alok (Jan 13, 2016)

character customization still lacks lot of things . very less faces to choose from.


----------



## 007 (Jan 25, 2016)

Sad to see that Indian XCOM 2 retail copies (this and this) both have IP run lock. Would be a problem for people traveling outside the country. Nevertheless, it is a great price when compared to Steam. 

How many of you have pre-ordered the game?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 25, 2016)

007 said:


> Sad to see that Indian XCOM 2 retail copies (this and this) both have IP run lock. Would be a problem for people traveling outside the country. Nevertheless, it is a great price when compared to Steam.
> 
> How many of you have pre-ordered the game?



Run lock needed for AAA games at this price. Otherwise the game will be vanished from the Indian Market within a week of release due to mass buying of G2A sellers.


----------



## 007 (Jan 25, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Run lock needed for AAA games at this price. Otherwise the game will be vanished from the Indian Market within a week of release due to mass buying of G2A sellers.



You mean, without run lock in place, people will risk to use VPN to activate the game and play happily ever after. I see.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2016)

This game would be pure bliss. But some enemies are very hard to kill as per the videos.


----------



## Alok (Jan 27, 2016)

This ball going to be everyone's favorite 

*cdn.pcgamesn.com/sites/default/files/xcom%202%20release%20date%20gatekeeper.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2016)

Depends on its alliance.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 1, 2016)

XCOM 2 Reviews:


PC Gamer: 94/100
Polygon: 9/10
Eurogamer: Essential
Rock,Paper Shotgun: Recommended
IGN: 9.3/10
Gamewatcher: 9/10
Gamespot: 9/10
Egmnow: 7.5/10
GT Reviews: 9.3/10
SA Gamer: 9/10
Respawn Ninja: 85%
Press Start Australia: No Score
Game Informer: 9.5/10
Meristation: 9/10
The Escapist: 9/10
Gamestar: 88/100
PCGames.de: 93/100
Gamecrate: 9/10
Dailydot: 100/100
Shacknews: 8/10
DigitalTrends: 5/5
Attack of the Fanboy: 4.5/5
Gry Online PL
PCGN: 9/10
XGN NL: 9/10
LevelUp: 9.5/10
IGN Italy: 9.5/10
Insidegamer: 95/100
Multiplayer.it: 9.1/10
Spaziogames: 9/10
NZgamer: 9/10
GameRevolution: 4.5/5
Power Unlimited: 90/100
3DJuegos: 90/100
Vandal Online: 8.8/10
PLAY! Zine: 8.5/10
Yahoo! Games: 4/5
Everyeye.it: 9/10
Metro Game Central: 10/10
3DJuegos: 9/10
JeuxActu: 17/20
4Players.de: 87/100


----------



## Alok (Feb 2, 2016)

ordered on amazon for 999


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 4, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/WxEzAwz.jpg​


----------



## 007 (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice. Any idea when physical copies get shipped out? 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Feb 5, 2016)

Had ordered on both Amazon and FK. FK surprisingly took the lead this time. They are usually slow on pre-orders. Copy is already on its way for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 5, 2016)

What are the chances this might come on android/ios ?
original xcom port for mobile devices wasnt really impressive, they had to cut out a lot of graphics like shadows and reflections


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 7, 2016)

PC Gamer: Download our best XCOM 2 custom characters: Kylo Ren, Gaben, and more

Xcom 2 Built in Console Cheats codes and Tutorial

VG247: XCOM 2: 11 essential tips for beginners

VG247: XCOM 2 guide: the best autopsies, abilities and gear

PC Gamer: Recommended XCOM 2 soldier builds


----------



## Alok (Feb 11, 2016)

Received my copy just now :grin_NF:


----------



## 007 (Feb 14, 2016)

XCOM 2 | Stats


----------



## Alok (Feb 14, 2016)

Well fps are quite low , I hope they release a patch soon


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2016)

Alok said:


> Well fps are quite low , I hope they release a patch soon



Yeah they said that they are working on it.


----------



## Alok (Feb 16, 2016)

20+ hrs in game till now but feels like I just started . Awesome sequel , getting all the tension and struggle I was expecting. Procedurely generated maps, great variety of missions and foes feels refreshing. I can definitely ignore poor fps for such awesome gameplay experience. Happy with my pre-purchase.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2016)

Alok said:


> 20+ hrs in game till now but feels like I just started . Awesome sequel , getting all the tension and struggle I was expecting. Procedurely generated maps, great variety of missions and foes feels refreshing. I can definitely ignore poor fps for such awesome gameplay experience. Happy with my pre-purchase.




I never really liked FPS genre much anyway. Strategy and RPGs were always my favorites.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 16, 2016)

he meant fps as in frames per second because the game is very badly optimized..


----------



## 007 (Feb 18, 2016)

674.8MB update incoming. Hope this fixes some issues.


----------



## Alok (Feb 18, 2016)

007 said:


> 674.8MB update incoming. Hope this fixes some issues.



Updated last night , improved performance.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2016)

007 said:


> 674.8MB update incoming. Hope this fixes some issues.





Alok said:


> Updated last night , improved performance.


This was expected really. They were looking into this matter previously.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2016)

Firaxis is &quot;working very furiously&quot; to fix XCOM 2 performance issues - PC Game


----------



## 007 (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah. That last update didn't fix anything for me. Still experiencing fps stuttering at times. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2016)

007 said:


> Yeah. That last update didn't fix anything for me. Still experiencing fps stuttering at times.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


They are working on it as per their statement. Wait and watch.


----------



## 007 (Mar 2, 2016)

A brutal XCOM2 turn. Btw, I did not know that panicked overwatch soldiers take a shot at our own! :scared_NF:

PC Gamer - Is this the most brutal turn of XCOM 2 ever played? | Faceboo


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2016)

007 said:


> A brutal XCOM2 turn. Btw, I did not know that panicked overwatch soldiers take a shot at our own! :scared_NF:
> 
> PC Gamer - Is this the most brutal turn of XCOM 2 ever played? | Faceboo


You can say the most brutal recorded turn. Most brutal, I don't think so.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2016)

XCOM 2 performance patch is now live - PC Game


----------



## Alok (Apr 5, 2016)

finished it today. very satisfied with my pre-order. final fight was awesome and better than first game's final. At the end there is huge hint for whats next :love_NF:

will play again once they fix it , it needs serious optimization and bug fixes.

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> XCOM 2 performance patch is now live - PC Game



this did nothing seriously. game has big issues, final level was a graphical mess.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 6, 2016)

Next game is Pacific Rim  or Terror from the deep


----------



## Alok (Apr 6, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Next game is Pacific Rim  or Terror from the deep





Spoiler



yeah blue smoke rising from deep in the ocean :cool_NF:


----------



## 007 (Apr 30, 2016)

New mod from Long War developer released for XCOM 2 | Polygo


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2016)

Did Firaxis fixed the performance issues in game yet ??


----------



## Alok (May 3, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Did Firaxis fixed the performance issues in game yet ??



It's playable. But still got issues. Final stage was a graphical mess. I finished it once but will play again when everything fixed.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2016)

Huh...means still not fixed. I wonder would they even fix it or not.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 5, 2016)

XCOM 2 Alien Hunters DLC announced


----------



## Alok (May 5, 2016)

Not buying dlc less than 75 % off   Till then they would fix issues with it maybe.


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2016)

Archon King kind of reminded me of DMC4 boss.


----------



## Alok (May 14, 2016)

Deal with him 

*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--fQ1feui6--/c_scale,fl_progressive,q_80,w_800/qjpbb2oiwupowi0nasug.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2016)

hahahah lol


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2016)

Alok said:


> Deal with him
> 
> *i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--fQ1feui6--/c_scale,fl_progressive,q_80,w_800/qjpbb2oiwupowi0nasug.jpg


There is a reason he got no kills....Non violent approach.


----------



## Alok (May 18, 2016)

XCOM 2's New DLC Adds A Dash Of*Shadow Of Mordor To The Game

Nemesis system like Shadow of Mordor.

- - - Updated - - -

Now modders need to replace Berserk Aliens with Orcs


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2016)

Wow, that would be pretty cool.. Nemesis system was my favourite addition to the boring old formula


----------



## 007 (Jul 1, 2016)

XCOM2 - Shen's Last Gift new DLC ..



- - - Updated - - -

Getting a 1.7GB update now..Any idea what it is about?


----------



## 007 (Aug 24, 2016)

Dragonpunk's first update video about the co-op mod!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2016)

This is going to be interesting.


----------



## 007 (Nov 7, 2016)

007 said:


> Dragonpunk's first update video about the co-op mod!


The co-op mod is out! (instructions)


----------



## 007 (Jan 22, 2017)

Long war 2 is out!
*
Features*


A much longer campaign, running for 100 to 120 missions on average
Infiltration mechanics that require you to send out multiple squads at once
Manage resistance Havens and have resistance members scrounge for supplies, gather intelligence or recruit more people to your cause
Nine soldier classes: Sharpshooter, Shinobi, Ranger, Assault, Gunner, Grenadier, Specialist, Technical and Psionic (plus Sparks for DLC owners), each with unique secondary weapons
Two new weapon tiers, lasers and coilguns
Dozens of new enemies and smarter battlefield AI
ADVENT strategic AI that tries to counter your moves


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## 007 (Jun 12, 2017)

Wow.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2017)

Wow this looks more like a sequel


----------



## 007 (Jul 14, 2017)

XCOM 2: War of the Chosen
*i.imgur.com/gL8UIWN.jpg


----------



## 007 (Aug 25, 2017)

War of the Chosen IGN review


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2021)

I recently started this after finishing Xcom EW. Does anyone else think that this game is hard as b***s? Even flanking the enemy gives around 60% chance to hit. My soldiers drop like flies, most of my experienced soldiers are dead and mostly rookies are remaining.

I feel like I am either doing something wrong or the RNG gods are really angry at me for some reason.

I am playing on normal difficulty.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 14, 2021)

You mean Xcom 2 ? Yes its bullshit sometimes.. But damn satisfactory..


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> You mean Xcom 2 ? Yes its bullshit sometimes.. But damn satisfactory..


Lol, I watched that video. It's awesome. But I think his luck was good.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 14, 2021)

Ive finished Xcom 2 several times, the war of the chosen expansion is buttclenchingly difficult though..
Its much more of an arms race as opposed to the first game..


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> I recently started this after finishing Xcom EW. Does anyone else think that this game is hard as b***s? Even flanking the enemy gives around 60% chance to hit. My soldiers drop like flies, most of my experienced soldiers are dead and mostly rookies are remaining.
> 
> I feel like I am either doing something wrong or the RNG gods are really angry at me for some reason.
> 
> I am playing on normal difficulty.


If you like ultra slow-paced gameplay videos and have the patience/time for it, I'd recommend watching *Zemalf* - one of my favorite youtubers!
I loved his EW playthrough which was a perfect run in Impossible Iron Man difficulty with zero deaths/nation loss. I learnt a great deal of strategy from his videos and totally love his careful calculated move every single time. He was MIA for couple of years but now he is back again doing a X2 WOTC run in Legend Ironman mode. I don't know how well this one is going so far but it has been on my watch list for a while. Check the initial few videos and maybe it may give you pointers as to where you are going wrong.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 15, 2021)

What is the difference between vanilla Xcom 2 and WOTC? Do they have overlapping campaigns like EW or is it a completely different campaign?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 15, 2021)

007 said:


> If you like ultra slow-paced gameplay videos and have the patience/time for it, I'd recommend watching *Zemalf* - one of my favorite youtubers!
> I loved his EW playthrough which was a perfect run in Impossible Iron Man difficulty with zero deaths/nation loss. I learnt a great deal of strategy from his videos and totally love his careful calculated move every single time. He was MIA for couple of years but now he is back again doing a X2 WOTC run in Legend Ironman mode. I don't know how well this one is going so far but it has been on my watch list for a while. Check the initial few videos and maybe it may give you pointers as to where you are going wrong.


Ok, I'll check it out.


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> What is the difference between vanilla Xcom 2 and WOTC? Do they have overlapping campaigns like EW or is it a completely different campaign?


WOTC has overlapping campaign. It is an expansion as large as the original game with several new features/classes added.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 15, 2021)

So should I play WOTC as my first play through or should I play vanilla first? I am currently playing vanilla.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 15, 2021)

WOTC changes a lot of things from vanilla, because the chosen fill the same role as the alien hunters, but much much more difficult. Vanilla has different soundtracks as well. 
Play vanilla and play chosen afterwards.


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Play vanilla and play chosen afterwards.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 18, 2021)

Ok, I rage quit my campaign. I was playing Shen's Last Gift mission and got the absolute s*** kicked out of me. That mission is one long endurance run with some really bullshit mechanics like only one person on the elevator at a time with endlessly spawning enemies. And in the end you fight a mother loving Sectopod WITH infinite spawning enemies. Kept spamming Haywire protocol and static discharge but still got the s*** kicked out of me. Only finished it by save scumming.

Rage quitted after this and started a new campaign on Rookie difficulty. Also disabled the Shen's Last Gift mission this time.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 18, 2021)

Dude just use blue screen protocol rounds / armour pen rounds and those enemies fall easily.. Shen's last gift requires two combat hackers minimum in squad.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 18, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Dude just use blue screen protocol rounds / armour pen rounds and those enemies fall easily.. Shen's last gift requires two combat hackers minimum in squad.


Welp.

Makes sense.

I actually had two specialists (Including Shen) but the other specialist was medic.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 1, 2021)

Finished Xcom 2 on Rookie difficulty. My sniper insta killed the last Avatar in the end mission from full health, that too on overwatch.. That was pretty epic.

*steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/1769320890866172309/802C47EF8551A0E9E2CC797BC5C1B48FF16D550C/


----------



## Desmond (Feb 1, 2021)

Started WOTC, but it feels like a chore to play with so many things to keep track of.


----------

